# Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada



## Geoste (Jan 8, 2008)

Kitchener resident G.M. looking for players, experienced or not, in the Kitchener-Waterloo and even the Cambridge area who are looking to join an existing gaming group that plays Rolemaster (the RMFRP version, which is the current one). We are willing to teach the system to those unfamiliar to it. Please keep in mind that this is NOT Dungeons & Dragons or d20!

Our group is also open to other game systems and we can discuss changing systems and GMs when and if this arises. For more information I do have a website up with downloadable files here. I do keep a session summary blog of campaign events as well. Poke around and decide for yourself.

Our group is composed of players who had been looking for other gamers just as you are, and so we know and understand your position. We have been going on strong since March 2007.

Thanks in advance.


----------

